# Amusing Stories



## eldritchrex (Jan 9, 2015)

I have a few amusing stories about my previous two budgies, Peter Pan and Riley, that I would like to share.

Peter Pan, who I think was a dark eye clear wing, was a little escape artist. He once got out just so they can take a bite out of my apple.

He also said "hello sexy" to my dad.

I actually tamed him by imitating him, since I got him when I was rather young and didn't know much about birds.

I got Riley after Peter Pan passed away. She was originally a friend for my grandmother's bird, Sunshine, but Sunshine did not like her.

According to my grandmother, she loved the Andy Griffin show. She also made my grandmother believe that the house was haunted because she would talk at night instead of sleeping.

She loved to play with my fingers, especially fingernails, and have conversations with them.

She would often squawk if no one responded to her contact calls.

Does anyone else have any amusing or cute stories about their budgies?


----------



## HelloFenne (Sep 2, 2017)

Hi!
Sounds like you have 2 lovely little birdies with their own little characteristics!
I like your idea of sharing amusing stories, it really gives some insight in the lives of other budgies, so thanks for starting this thread 

My best 2 stories are from Jimmy, when I had just adopted him and my boyfriend and I were taming him and getting the basics of communication down. It was summer and my boyfriend and I had all the time in the world for little Jimmy, which he seemingly liked a lot. We spend full days with him, first talking, then taking him out, etc. Going in Jimmy's pace all the time, and he was clearly an attention seeker. Then one day we noticed Jimmy was panting for no apparent reason, and it got us worried. We checked extra on him and made sure it wasn't too warm, because it was summer after all. We couldn't find anything, and spend a couple of days monitoring him closely. We couldn't find any trigger and he didn't pant all the time either. We took him to an avian vet and did an elaborate check. The vet said he was a very healthy bird, saying that's how he was in the ideal shape and weight, etc. He took a sample for the lab to test for chlamydia, but it came out negative too. All he could think of is that he did it to get attention. And then it all fell into place. The moments Jimmy started panting was when he was realizing we were going out soon, for the groceries or something. He has a bit of separation anxiety I guess. The moment we came home from the vet visit, he stopped with the panting. Never did it again.

The other time was when we were introducing him to water. We had a small plate with water and used a straw from the millet to splash and such, and Jimmy loved it. We did this only during a few times of the day, and left the plate for whenever he was interested. Then one day we were having spaghetti for lunch, and Jimmy was out. There was no plate with water, because we were using it for our lunch. jimmy kept flying to us and trying to get in my boyfriends plate, but he was so scared of the spaghetti he immediately left again too. We were a bit puzzled, but then I realized it was THE plate he had been bathing on. After lunch we washed it and let him play, I guess that was what he was trying to tell us!

These 2 little stories made us realize how smart budgies can be at a very young age already. The plan was to tame little Jimmy and then get a friend for him as soon as possible, since he obviously needed attention and company. He is a funny little one, and as soon as he hears me grab the keys to leave the house, he starts calling out for me. He still needs the company I guess, haha!


----------

